# Improper lighting design...



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> Was this planned or a mistake?


Your place ? Then planned :laughing:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm gonna hang them fixtures in my bedroom ceiling.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

One is bigger! Must be a screw up.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you had those lights you wouldn't need a TV, you could just bump those lights with a broom to set them swinging, and sit back and watch.


----------

